# BitDefender warnt vor falschem Java-Update



## Devilfrank (21 Juli 2011)

Ein "Fake-Update" von Java wird aktuell über EMail, P2P, MSN und verseuchte Webseiten verbreitet.
Der befallene PC wird umgehend zu DDOS-Angriffen missbraucht.


> Backdoor.IRCBot.ADEQ is a Trojan disguised as a Java update. It is extremely “contagious”, as it can be downloaded from a multitude of locations, most of them being legit websites that have been infected by the tool.
> 
> The Trojan seems to have a dedicated infection technique for each PC user: the malware can also spread via P2P shared folders, USB drives, Local Area Networks, MSN, or even send itself via e-mail messages, if the system has Outlook Express installed.


http://www.malwarecity.com/blog/fake-java-update-uses-your-pc-in-ddos-offensive-1113.html


----------

